
Twitter to Ban All Political Advertising - jaytaylor
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/30/tech/twitter-political-ads-2020-election/index.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21401973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21401973)
(twitter.com)

Currently #1 on the front page.

Other sources for this story, possibly with a different take and hence
possibly worth a compare-n-contrast:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21401965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21401965)
(nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402083)
(vice.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402101)
(thehill.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402388)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402405)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402448)
(nbcnews.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21402938)
(twitter.com)

